# HDTV using YPbPr



## afigueroa (Mar 10, 2010)

I want to suscribe to a HDTV service but I´m not sure my LCD TV will handle the signal. My TV is an Olevia LT32HVE, HDTV Ready, capable of displaying 1080i.
The service provider says they need an HDMI input, but my TV doesn´t have this connection. My question is: Can I use the YPbPr input in my TV and still enjoy HDTV? How can I send the audio signal? RCA?

Here is the complete list of outputs in the satellite receiver and inputs in my LCD TV.

Receiver outputs:
HDMI
Component (YPbPr)
S-Video
Composite (RCA)
Digital Audio Optical
Digital Audio Coax

TV Inputs:
DVI
Component (YPbPr)
S-Video
Composite (RCA)
RGB
Co-ax

Thank you very much.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

afigueroa, welcome to TSF :wave:

Yes, you can use the Component connections to get HD. 

Or, you can get one of THESE and use the DVI connection.

I doubt you'll notice any difference.

Now the BUT:

You'll not get any audio using either. The only audio out from the Sat box is HDMI or either of the two digital audio plugs. But your TV only has DVI which does not carry audio, so you'll need a AV receiver to make it work. If you don't have one you're shopping.


----------



## afigueroa (Mar 10, 2010)

In the TV, the DVI input has Audio L/R inputs next to it, separated from another panel with the rest of the connections (coaxial, YPbPr, RCA, S-Video). In the receiver manual they say the best way is to use de HDMI directly, but the second choice is component video, using a RCA connector for audio. Am I getting this right? I don´t know if it´s too much to ask, but in this link you can look at the owner´s manual of the receiver: 

https://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/System_Manuals/DIRECTV/DTV_HD_DVR_ComboGuide.pdf

In page 102 you can see a diagram.

So, if I can use an HDMI-DVI adapter and RCA for audio, is this adapter capable of displaying HD?

Thank you


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Component for video that the red/white RCA plugs for audio will give you HD with stereo sound.


----------

